# Dragons



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm a very keen lizard enthusiast here are some piccies of my rather beautiful IMO bearded dragons Buttercup bottom left,blaze red on the right,and we have at the top an un named male.









Blaze









Hey if anyone can think of a name for this chap post...i think he looks like randall from disneys monsters :lol: 









Trice&Bronty(horned lizards)


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my Blaze is especially striking! Though, they are all gorgeous. Very nice herps you have there.


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks  i'm also a massive snake enthusiast here's a pic of a rescue i rehomed named domino my cali king snake,the previous owner didnt want him anymore...


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

excuse the newspaper all my pets are kept on it for the time being,and excuse the fact it's wet these snakes love splashing around in their water :roll:


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a bearded dragon named Killer!!  It's my boyfriend's son's. I don't like to touch that lezard!! It scares me a lot!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are all beautiful! I have two beardies, but they are sandfire crosses (I believe), nothing special. Although I still love them. :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a baby bearded dragon about a year or two ago. It, unfortunately, was sick and died. Also, about a week after I got him, I got very sick and went to the hospital because I thought I had Salmonella. luckily I tested negative for it, but it was not nice to go through! And I didnt know bearded dragons could be red! I thought they were all the brown/gray color :lol:


----------



## miniskale065 (10 mo ago)

I have a small baby bearded dragon. and I get all info from this link. like how to feed, eat everything. If anybody wants to learn then he/she may visit the site https://reptileprofy.com/how-many-crickets-to-feed-a-bearded-dragon/


----------

